
Show HN: Autopilot for Instagram - humbfool2
https://autopilot.bsid.io/
======
thedangler
Out of curiosity, how do you post to an Instagram account. I thought their API
doesn't allow for posting images without being logged in as the user.

------
codemusings
Or: how to ruin Instagram by diluting everyone's feed.

